
Microsoft offers software tools to secure elections - danso
https://www.apnews.com/7e78189c21ce4a7cb7cb73432705c3ca
======
sarcasmatwork
Duplicate and not the original source.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19842969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19842969)

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/05/06/protect...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/05/06/protecting-democratic-elections-through-secure-verifiable-
voting/)

